# Blauorfe



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Hab mal ne Frage. 

Ich habe gehört das die Blaufärbung bei Blauorfen im Alter verschwinden soll. 
Stimmt das?


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


Blauorfen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

hallo mirko,

meine sind ca. 4 j. alt - einen farbverlust kann ich noch nicht feststellen.

gruß jürgen


----------

